# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Eureka Coffee & Fastfood shop

## dienthoai

Giờ đây giới trẻ, giới văn phòng lại có thêm một nơi để gặp gỡ, giao lưu. Đó là quán Eureka Coffee & Fastfood shop.

Là sàn nổi với một vị trí đẹp có tầm nhìn trực tiếp ra Hồ Tây. Chủ nhân quán là KTS Trần Quang Hưng, thiết kế quán phong cách, hiện đại, sang trọng với 3 mầu trắng, đen, đỏ. Đến với quán bạn có thể ngồi trong nhà với phản gỗ hay chế đệm bọc, êm ái. Ngoài trời bạn có thể ngồi trên cầu dẫn, tầng 2 với ghế mây và ô đỏ. Phóng tầm mắt ra Hồ. Đặc biệt từ vị trí quán các bạn có thể ngắm hoàng hôn vào những buổi chiều mùa hè.

Thực đơn của quán gồm nhiều đồ uống với hương vị đặc biệt như: Cam mặt trời hồng, cam sữa 3 tầng vị dâu, Sữa chua sirô. Các món ăn nhanh theo phong cách Châu Âu: Cá hồi nướng, Bò Úc nướng hay các món cơm văn phòng.
Quán khai trương vào ngày Valentine 14-2 đã để lại nhiều ấn tượng với khác bằng không gian, phong cách phục vụ, đồ uông và quà tặng miễn phí, cho các cặp tình nhân.

Vào ngày quốc tế phụ nữ 8-3 tới, quán cũng đang lên kế hoạch cho một chương trình đặc sắc dành cho chị em, bạn trẻ, cặp tình nhân và các gia đình, bằng việc giảm 10% đến 20% giá. Đưa thực đơn sushi vào phục vụ. Sushi một món ăn ưa thích đến từ đất nước mặt trời mọc. Hơn nữa bếp trưởng của quán còn giao lưu, hướng dẫn chị em, các bà nội trợ, giúp các chị em có thể làm món sushi ngay tại nhà.

Dịch vụ kèm theo:
- Cơm trưa, tối giao tận nơi.
- Nhận đặt bàn tiệc trong các dịp.
- Nhận tổ chức trương trình, đặt tiêc sinh nhật, họp mặt, offline.
- Cho thuê địa điểm tổ chức sự kiện. 


_Địa chỉ: Sàn nổi trên Hồ Tây, Sau xưởng phim truyện Việt nam (Số 4 Thuỵ Khuê). Cùng cầu đi thiên nga. Đi xuyên quan vườn hoa Lý Tự Trọng._


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------

